# mldonkey high id - supernode/ultra-peer list

## koukos

Gia osous den 3eroun to mldonkey (http://mldonkey.berlios.de), einai kata ti gnwmi mou to kalytero p2p software sto kosmo.

Gia na doulevei swsta kai na exete high id, kalo einai na exete anoixta sto firewall ta ports pou 8a breite edw: http://mldonkey.berlios.de/modules.php?name=Wiki&pagename=WhatFirewallPortsToOpen .

Episeis kalo einai na anti katastisete to fasttrack.ini me http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net/fasttrack.ini kai to gnutella2.ini me to http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net/gnutella2.ini gia na exete kalitera apotelesmata se auta ta dyktia.

----------

## Deathwing00

Sinfono me ton kouko oti einai ena ap'ta kalitera.

Diostixos omos, akoma exei merika 'severe' bugs. As poume, merikes fores, otan zvineis kanonika to programa, ta incomplete downloads den grafonte kathos prepei kai xanonte merika komatia.

Meta, exei kai mia poli orea web interface: port 4080, ala den afinei na kaneis SAVE ta OPTIONS.

Ektos ap'ola afta, einai to kalitero programa gia osous exoun LowID, diato epitrepei na sindetheis se polous servers tou idiou diktiou, oste na einai ligotero simantiko to na min exeis HighID.

Afta exw na pw egw ap'afto to programa. Kai fisika, kato apo linux, einai to kalitero, mia kai to aMule kai to xMule, oxi mono einai se ena monadiko diktio, ala kai se afto to mlDonkey dinei kalitera apotelesmata.

----------

## koukos

Den 3erw gia ta ypoloipa, alla sto web interface gia na swseis apla patas enter.

----------

## menace

Καλό το mldonkey (και το xmule) αλλα το Direct Connect είναι , πιστέυω, το καλύτερο.

Υπάρχει και πολύ καλό GUI

Απλά κάντε emerge dcgui-qt

----------

## Deathwing00

To direct connect den einai gia megala arxia...  :Wink: 

----------

## stgreek

To bittorrent einai klaseis anwtero apo ta ypoloipa...

----------

## koukos

Episeis h teleutea version tou mldonkey (pou yparxei sto portage), ypostirizei peerguardian blocklist.

----------

## ksenos

Μου αρέσει που ο βλάκας ρώταγα σε άλλο post για kazaa like πρόγραμμα για linux. Το mldonkey είναι τέλειο. Είναι πολύ καλύτερο από όσο ζήταγα. Τζάμι!!!

----------

## bld

 *ksenos wrote:*   

> Μου αρέσει που ο βλάκας ρώταγα σε άλλο post για kazaa like πρόγραμμα για linux. Το mldonkey είναι τέλειο. Είναι πολύ καλύτερο από όσο ζήταγα. Τζάμι!!!

 

δοκίμασε και τα overnet/dc++ έχει κι άλλα πολλά, όλα στο portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Spyretto

Exei kaneis idea pos ginete na peraso NAT rules se JetSpeed 520 gia na douleuei to mldonkey sosta?

----------

## Slammer

Για mldonkey, καταπληκτικό gui για windows και linux: g2gui (υπάρχει και στο portage)

----------

